# Anthony Bourdain and Ted Nugent discuss obesity in America. They guys are the worst!!



## William (Aug 3, 2008)

Someone brought this to my attention

Anthony Bourdain and Ted Nugent discuss obesity in America.

Warning this is straight-out Fat Hate!

http://www.travelchannel.com/Video_&_Photos/Video_Detail?lineupId=1387565829&titleId=1699141744

and all add that the Travel Channel stinks also.


William


----------



## supersoup (Aug 3, 2008)

anthony bourdain and ted nugent both need to take long looks in the mirror before they EVER dissect anyone else, let alone an entire portion of the population. if i am ever in the position to, i shall get on television and go on a hate filled rant against hateful old skinbags, and how they have nothing to contribute to society that's of any worth, and the subsequent reasons they should want to off themselves for the greater good.

gah.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 3, 2008)

Ha! The hypocrisy, hate and lack of intelligence is despicable.

I'm glad I was able to see such a disgusting, "vile" (in Ted's words) movie contribute nothing to this community. / Sarcasm


----------



## cupcakediva (Aug 3, 2008)

those 2 guys need a sammich bourdain lives offa cigs&coffee and nugent looks like his brains were deep fried they shouldnt be talking about anyone i seen nugents wife before she looks like she starving shes basically tits ona stick


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 3, 2008)

I used to like Anthony Bourdain - until now. Anyone who would hang out with a low-life, wife-beating, pants-crapping child molester like Ted Nugent and say the things he said about people of size has sunk to The Nuge's sub-human level. I will never watch any of Bourdain's shows again, and will contact the Travel Channel to let them know.

If anyone else wants to send a message to Anthony Bourdain's employer, follow this link:

http://www.travelchannel.com/About/Viewer_Relations


----------



## William (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Wayne

I like the Travel Channel, but they stink in this also!

William




Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I used to like Anthony Bourdain - until now. Anyone who would hang out with a low-life, wife-beating, pants-crapping child molester like Ted Nugent and say the things he said about people of size has sunk to The Nuge's sub-human level. I will never watch any of Bourdain's shows again, and will contact the Travel Channel to let them know.
> 
> If anyone else wants to send a message to Anthony Bourdain's employer, follow this link:
> 
> http://www.travelchannel.com/About/Viewer_Relations


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 3, 2008)

I've never heard of the Anthony guy, but I really don't give a flying pancake about what Ted Nugent has to say.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2008)

I won't click the link and I've never watched it, but I say we throw the whole Travel Channel in the sea. 

All in favor say, "Aye!"


----------



## imfree (Aug 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I won't click the link and I've never watched it, but I say we should throw the entire Travel Channel into the sea! Who's with me on this, aye?



Damn!!!, I can't rep you yet!! Trust me, Mr.
wang-tang-poot-head-dang!!! would have
done a lot better to have stuck to playing
his neanderthal guitar solo's! Nugent needs
to be Chiatized!


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 3, 2008)

"The views expressed in the following program are those of the individuals only and do not reflect the opinions of Travel Channel or any of it's subsidiaries."

Just sayin'.
<---- Unfamiliar with Travel Channel


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> "The views expressed in the following program are those of the individuals only and do not reflect the opinions of Travel Channel or any of it's subsidiaries."
> 
> Just sayin'.
> <---- Unfamiliar with Travel Channel



I'm unfamiliar too. Why should that stop us? _*lets out a lusty roar_



imfree said:


> Damn!!!, I can't rep you yet!! Trust me, Mr.
> wang-tang-poot-head-dang!!! would have
> done a lot better to have stuck to playing
> his neanderthal guitar solo's! Nugent needs
> to be Chiatized!



Cat Scratch Chia!


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I'm unfamiliar too. Why should that stop us? _*lets out a lusty roar_



*pulls out a rusty oar*

:doh: I knew I had it somewhere...


----------



## Zoom (Aug 3, 2008)

Even if complaints about their opinions are to do no good, we can always complain about WHY don't they give other opinions (such as those of SA) equal time!


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I'm unfamiliar too. Why should that stop us? _*lets out a lusty roar_
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Scratch Chia!


The first time that I got it, I was just 10 years old --
I got it from the bonsai next door!

-Rusty


----------



## mossystate (Aug 3, 2008)

I chuckled as The Human Ashtray stopped in his tracks, as The Freak In Sleeveless Flannel is talking about drinking and smoking...and then The Human Ashtray breathes a sigh of relief as The Freak In Sleeveless Flannel says he has no problem with those things...........I imagined they cuddled, after they finished shaking their cigs and guns at the horrible fat folk........I never knew that smoking does not cost " all of us ".................................................................................................................oh...you silly boys:happy:

oh..and...Nugent's wife was not on the video...unless I missed something


----------



## danbsc29630 (Aug 3, 2008)

I understand that in the movie "Beer for our Horses" the 'nuge has no lines. If you take out the junk and BS you would have like 10 seconds of libertarian political talk.


----------



## imfree (Aug 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I'm unfamiliar too. Why should that stop us? _*lets out a lusty roar_
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Scratch Chia!



Actually, Santa, I did Ted NuChia with "ChiaHead Fever",
as an album/CD cover.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG! I used to love Anthony Bourdain. I can't believe half of the stuff he said. Iam totally disgusted.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't even begin to comment on the idiocy of this video because I'd be nitpicking every single sentence but I can just sum it up by saying: Fuck them. 

I mean, honestly..making fun of fat kids, glorifying Victoria Secrets models and comparing fat people to poop. I mean honestly, they sound like 11 year olds making fun of the fat kid at school. Nothing intelligent to say, just throwing around offensive words.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2008)

I still say that television is good for, you know, making this information available to us.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2008)

Mate there should be a law against men who desperately try to cling to youth via their hair, namely the long hair in a pony tail.  You are getting a bit old for that look mate.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 4, 2008)

isnt ted a borderline racist (from past things he has done)? and didnt he do some ignorant shit where he was on stage with a rifle telling obama and hillary to suck on it?


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 4, 2008)

Whoooa! That was one of the most hate-filled tirades I've ever seen on a Cable station! What was the most dispicable is how they reduced their intellect to schoolyard name-calling and insults ("Jumbo", "you're leaking into my seat", etc..).

If there is a God, may he/she send both of these gentlemen down a virulent and uncontrolable thyroid disease that makes them puff up quicker than a Ballpark frank.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 4, 2008)

I am so sad about Tony Bourdain. I'm flabbergasted.

Great! Now I can't go to Les Halles ever again.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yeah. FUCK TED!!!!


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought I ought to point out the minor grammatical error in the title of this thread, namely that 'diss' and 'cuss' are separate words, and ought to have a comma between them.

Yowch. How do you change the mind of someone who holds these opinions?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 4, 2008)

I lend Ted Nugent the same level of credibility discussing issues of size as I do Howard Stern: Two guys who never had a weight problem (well, unless you consider gangly a problem) discussing obesity issues. Feh [dismissive hand wave]


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm with you on this one Admiral... Ted Nugent, waining career... not really all there to begin with anyway... no sense aggravating over.

Anthony Bourdain... Like Susannah said, clinging to his youth via his hair... this little discussion is just going to be one in a series of bad career moves no doubt...


Both not worthy of anybodies time.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm with you on this one Admiral... Ted Nugent, waining career... not really all there to begin with anyway... no sense aggravating over.
> 
> Anthony Bourdain... Like Susannah said, clinging to his youth via his hair... this little discussion is just going to be one in a series of bad career moves no doubt...
> 
> ...


Nugent was doing morning DJ spots in Urbana when I was in grad school, circa 1993, and although I felt he had some excellent points regarding hunting and conservation (I don't hunt myself but I find it an important part of the environmental conservation project...Ducks Unlimited has preserved scores of acres of wetlands for their hunting purposes), he was still a gun crazy republican goon.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Nugent was doing morning DJ spots in Urbana when I was in grad school, circa 1993, and although I felt he had some excellent points regarding hunting and conservation (I don't hunt myself but I find it an important part of the environmental conservation project...Ducks Unlimited has preserved scores of acres of wetlands for their hunting purposes), he was still a gun crazy republican goon.



Agreed. Some of what Nugent and the NRA talked about regarding conservation the managing of game preserves, etc... does make sense. Even during Nugent's "Kill it and Grill it" phase there are positive things to be said about him. But I think ultimately his demeanor ended up scaring off the neo-cons just as it did everybody else.


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

*This really bugs me. I have watched Bourdain's shows for years, and he has never shown the slightest inclination towards fat-bashing. I'm shocked. For a person who cheated on his wife, of many years, and had a baby with the woman he cheated with (who is chubby, btw). He really should learn to reel his tongue in.*

*Nugent, I am not surprised at all.*

*I haven't been able to watch the video yet, but I trust that it is as bad as everyone has been saying.*


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

*He doesn't work there anymore (too busy fat-bashing on tv now).*



The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I am so sad about Tony Bourdain. I'm flabbergasted.
> 
> Great! Now I can't go to Les Halles ever again.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone remember the 2 shows Bourdain did with Andrew Zimmern? And he also did one with Mario Batali. 

Just thought I'd mention his fat friends. Asshole.


Ted Nugent - please - the man shit in his pants for a week in order not to be drafted.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 4, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *He doesn't work there anymore (too busy fat-bashing on tv now).*



Well, he hasn't worked there for awhile, but it was the first French restaurant I ever went to in NYC, so it has some memories for me.

I am just so sad. I bought his books and watched all of his shows. I am just shocked.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG! I used to watch Anthony's show "No Reservations" religiously. Now I will NEVER allow it to be seen in my house and am going immediately to complain to the Travel Channel that they have lost several loyal viewers.

I am a firm believer of freedom of speech but encouraging and making fun and osterization of "fat kids" goes beyond the pale of any idiots on TV.

Such hatefulness and bigotry is NOT ACCEPTABLE!

Bastards! Fuming right now, Kara


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Well, he hasn't worked there for awhile, but it was the first French restaurant I ever went to in NYC, so it has some memories for me.
> 
> I am just so sad. I bought his books and watched all of his shows. I am just shocked.



Ditto.

I even had a thing for his boney body....:doh:


----------



## William (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi 

Do you think they were (especially Anthony) drunk or high? Who knows what Nuggent smokes his jerky-meat with  

I never watched Bourdain's show because I like shows like Samantha Brown's better because it is more like being a regular tourist.

William




SparkGirl said:


> *This really bugs me. I have watched Bourdain's shows for years, and he has never shown the slightest inclination towards fat-bashing. I'm shocked. For a person who cheated on his wife, of many years, and had a baby with the woman he cheated with (who is chubby, btw). He really should learn to reel his tongue in.*
> 
> *Nugent, I am not surprised at all.*
> 
> *I haven't been able to watch the video yet, but I trust that it is as bad as everyone has been saying.*


----------



## DuskyJewel (Aug 4, 2008)

I am bitterly disappointed as well. I treasured my copy of Kitchen Confidential and credit Bourdain with demystifying fine restaurants for me. I knew he was a wise-ass, but I figured that was a bit of NYC attitude and it was fine by me. To know that he harbors such nasty opinions makes it impossible to enjoy anything about him or his work and it ruins what I did enjoy. 

Ted Nugent is not much of a surprise. While his politics are thought-provoking at times, he is a jerk and jerks say stupid crap all time.




SparkGirl said:


> *This really bugs me. I have watched Bourdain's shows for years, and he has never shown the slightest inclination towards fat-bashing. I'm shocked. For a person who cheated on his wife, of many years, and had a baby with the woman he cheated with (who is chubby, btw). He really should learn to reel his tongue in.*
> 
> *Nugent, I am not surprised at all.*
> 
> *I haven't been able to watch the video yet, but I trust that it is as bad as everyone has been saying.*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 4, 2008)

I *WAS* a fan of Tony Bourdain until I watched this video. I was actually looking forward to watching this show tonite. I will never watch him again knowing now that he thinks that fat kids should be bullied into changing their alternate lifestyle.

I already knew Ted Nugent was a major A-hole and just figured they would bond over some fresh kill instead of making up some bullshit that 

being fat is UNPATRIOTIC!!

Oh, and all that smoking, drinking and gunslinging is the healthier alternative.

I wish I could beat the crap outta that F*cktard, I am so pissed off!


----------



## Waxwing (Aug 4, 2008)

I find that I'm not all that surprised. I've always been disgusted by bourdain's pointless and weirdly vitriolic hatred of vegetarians. His show is fun but I don't get the sense that he's the nicest guy in the world.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think they have two complete brains cells between them.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 4, 2008)

Bourdain is a hipster gone to seed...and not talking about age. Confidence is great....tiresome cockiness...blah..........



waits for Greenie to see the word cock..and come running...


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 4, 2008)

it's about what I'd expect from an egotistical asshole and an animal murderer. They can both suck it.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Aug 5, 2008)

In my opinion, these guys are creeps. They went on an cruel, immature rant on fat people. What if one of us went off on older people who suck our health care systems dry (i dont mean that, but I am putting it in context w/ his assumation that fat people are a burden to other Americans)? Ted is an older guy! However, what they were saying about the lack of parenting is absolutely true and childhood diabetes epidemic is scary. As much as I am down w/ big folk, I am going to make sure my kids are not going to be unhealthy. If I have a child who is predisposed to be chubby, so be it. But they are going to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## washburn (Aug 8, 2008)

That really sucks I liked Bourdain. He wrote a good book, "kitchen Confidential".
.....Dickheads. I closed the video after the first minute. (the books still good though, I just respect him WAAAAAAAAY less now)


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I still say that television is good for, you know, making this information available to us.



or watching porn :wubu:


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 8, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> or watching porn :wubu:


no thats what the internet is for.


----------



## Mgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Gee I dunno...he looks pretty healthy to me. Can't imagine that smoking would have any association to say lung cancer, coronary artery disease, peripheral vascular disease and COPD..... can't imagine why any of the above mentioned pathologies would ever be considered a liability??? WTF 

View attachment IMG_4893.JPG


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't think this has been posted. Could be wrong.

http://www.travelchannel.com/Video_&_Photos/Video_Detail?lineupId=1387565829&titleId=1699141744


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 28, 2008)

Fuck 'em both. Ted Nugent is a washed up has-been and Anthony Bourdain is just annoying.

For the record, _boys_, My doctor says I'm in GREAT health. I'm just heavy.... and that's it.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 28, 2008)

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44781

^ older thread about this. it's disappointing. i don't really care about bourdain and i'm not a big nugent fan, but now if i see/hear either of them anywhere i'll get a foul taste in my mouth.


----------



## Victim (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never liked Bourdain, and could care less about Nugent. But they are spreading the hate and need to go away...


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 29, 2008)

Victim said:


> I've never liked Bourdain, and could care less about Nugent. But they are spreading the hate and need to go away...



I hope Nugent gets mauled by a Bear.
Really. 

And I hope Bourdain chokes on a bull testicle..... or gets kicked in the face by the bull first.


----------



## wholelottarosie (Sep 26, 2008)

Never been here before, but I joined just so I could comment here. (I apologize for the long post...)

I saw the snippet on TravelChannel's website - cuz I love(d) Bourdain, and felt likewise about Uncle Ted. I was really excited when I saw that the two of them did a show together.

Some background... I was a close friend of the family of one of them (this is years ago), to the point of babysitting for his kids, having dinner with the family, and so on. I always publicly defended him and some of his views because I did have some "inside knowledge" that he was a good guy - a room father, Brownie dad, loving son - you get the picture.

And I have been big/fat/chubby/obese since I was a kid. But I have never felt that I was a menace to society, or gross, or less of a human being than those who are "normal-sized". I actually had a pretty healthy view of myself.

Imagine how I felt when I saw this video. It was as though the two of them were reaching into my chest and rending my heart in two. Running through my head: did I make him physically ill when I sat across the dinner table from him at his folks' place? Did he hope his kids would dislike the fat babysitter so they'd grow up nice and thin? Would the two of them make jokes about me if they saw me somewhere? Am I REALLY THAT DISGUSTING???

I missed the show when it aired on TV. I will not watch it in reruns. And I will never be able to enjoy Bourdain again, nor will I rock out to Ted with the same joyous abandon I once did. I feel betrayed. I have been obsessed with this since I saw it, and it makes me cry.

OK, I feel a little better getting it off my chest. And I will be visiting here often. Thanks.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Fuck 'em both. Ted Nugent is a washed up has-been and Anthony Bourdain is just annoying.
> 
> For the record, _boys_, My doctor says I'm in GREAT health. I'm just heavy.... and that's it.



Well said-I can't understand why anyone would pay attention to these two zombies anyway.Morons.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 26, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I won't click the link and I've never watched it, but I say we throw the whole Travel Channel in the sea.
> 
> All in favor say, "Aye!"


 

I'm with you. After these clowns we're going to take care of the endangered-species sampling dolphin-fetus eating "weird foods" guy.


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 27, 2008)

wholelottarosie said:


> I missed the show when it aired on TV. I will not watch it in reruns. And I will never be able to enjoy Bourdain again, nor will I rock out to Ted with the same joyous abandon I once did. I feel betrayed. I have been obsessed with this since I saw it, and it makes me cry.


I know, it's like betrayal to your soul. What can you do though? They believe what they believe. I believe what I believe, and I believe they're two pricks to full of themselves to be of any REAL importance socially.

Fuck 'em, they're scumbags.


----------

